# Good article on Samsung NX1 technology, impressive adaptable processing hardware



## Aglet (Sep 30, 2014)

over at IR

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/09/27/photokina-interview-samsung-nx1-redefine-pro-performance-quantum-leap-tech

seems they've done some careful thinking about their approach to the system and will be interesting to see how it plays out


----------

